# Westpoint bicycles



## backyardbetty (Aug 11, 2008)

>




this is backyard betty. I got her on the side of the road about a year ago. 
I haven't been able to find any information about westpoint bikes online. 
from what I can tell she was made in the late fifties. does anybody know anything about this bike?


----------



## mrMoo77 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Pics please*

do you have pics?


----------



## backyardbetty (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah, theres a photolink on the quote thing


----------



## backyardbetty (Aug 11, 2008)

<a href="http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s214/orangesnoot/?action=view&current=backyardbetty.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s214/orangesnoot/backyardbetty.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s214/orangesnoot/backyardbetty.jpg


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 12, 2008)

looks to me to be a early to mid 60's amf built middleweight. clean up the chrome and ride it. As far as value, not to much in these types.


----------

